# Need Remote Code for a Sony STR-DA5200ES



## Stanley Kritzik (Dec 17, 2004)

With my Tivo HR10-250, I just installed a Sony STR-DA5200ES audio/video receiver. None of the remote codes work with the Sony, so the "peanut" remote's volume control button doesn't raise or lower the volume -- a bit of a pain.
There's no problem with the remote and the Tivo, of course.

If anyone has a solution to the problem, please let me know.

Thanks,

Stan Kritzik


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

try remotecentral.com

Lots of good remote advice there. Sorry I can't help specifically, but at least here's somewhere to look.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

You probaby have to change the codeset your receiver responds to, fropm AV2 to AV1. The only sony aud codes in the tivo remote are for receivers using AV1 codeset.

http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?4020


----------



## mgoddard1 (Jun 2, 2004)

The tivo glo remote can learn IR codes so it might work for you:

http://www.tivo.com/2.7.1.asp


----------



## Stanley Kritzik (Dec 17, 2004)

Edmund said:


> You probaby have to change the codeset your receiver responds to, fropm AV2 to AV1. The only sony aud codes in the tivo remote are for receivers using AV1 codeset.
> 
> http://www.remotecentral.com/cgi-bin/mboard/rc-sony/thread.cgi?4020


Well, thanks much. Fixing it took all of five minutes! For some reason, Sony ships the AV receiver set to the remote code AV2. So, first I set the receiver to AV1. Next, I set the Sony remote to AV1. Then, I grabbed the Tivo "peanut" remote and started through the suggested 4-digit codes. On the second one I tried -- 1025 -- it worked! So, now, I'm basically a one-remote guy: the peanut controls the Tivo plus the Sony's volume; and, it also turns the Sharp Aquos on and off. Neato, and thanks!

The interesting thing is that the support people at DTV were of no help. Sigh.

Stan


----------



## leenuxg33k (Dec 24, 2007)

How did you change the remote to AV1. I looked on remotecontrol.com but can't figure out how to do it for the STR-DA5200ES


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Check the manual. The setup section should have an entry for changing the remote codeset.


----------



## leenuxg33k (Dec 24, 2007)

JimSpence said:


> Check the manual. The setup section should have an entry for changing the remote codeset.


Thanks! I was looking in the wrong section of the Manual. I thought it would have been in the section about "Using the Remote". Shows me I need to look closer or as my wife would say "Are you using your eyes?"


----------



## cheezheads (Aug 4, 2005)

I was going to ask the same question until I say this post. I had the remote working with my sony receiver by means of running thru the code search. But then I bought a new sony lcd and. I set the remote to work the tv no problem, then set it to work the receiver and could only get it to turn off, no volume. After reading the post I set it to av1 and got it to work.

Now my real question is I have a new remote that I'm tryng to set up to work, I can get it to work on the tv but when it comes to the receiver I get no response at all. I have tried running thru the search codes a couple times and a couple different ways with no luck. could it be a bad remote or is there something that I might be missing.


----------



## cheezheads (Aug 4, 2005)

Just wanted to jump this back up to see if I could get any help on this remote problem. Thanks


----------



## verbaldave (Jan 1, 2008)

Have you tried doing a global reset on the remote?
http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/LaunchContent.aspx?CID=184B3A57-FD85-4F01-AC4C-0F37A6EB0095


----------

